# Ruido/Sonido en Servo estanco



## JoS182 (Feb 13, 2010)

Hola, estoy armando un brazo robot desde cero en acrilico. (Me base en un modelo de lynxmotion) Acá les dejo unos renders del diseño que hice en rhino.


​

Bueno pero lo que esta pasando es que los servos cuando se quedan en una posición hacen un sonido/ruido de estar haciendo fuerza. Supuestamente el torque es el adecuado ( 6,9 Kg/cm y 10 Kg/cm) y no tiene ningún problema en realizar los movimientos a cualquier posición. Pero cuando se queda quieto aparece el ruido.

Por eso les queria preguntar, es obvio que el servo se queda haciendo fuerza en el lugar y regulando para no moverse, porque ni se mueve se queda perfectamente en el lugar, pero ....

_*si lo dejo mucho tiempo lo voy a quemar? Es relativamente normal ese ruido?*_

Desde ya muchas gracias =).

Saludos.


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Feb 13, 2010)

que buena pregunta, a mi me pasa en un coche a radiocontrol, pero no estan haciendo fuerza lo servos, con el motorcito apagado se escucha el ruido lo mas bien, y si les paoyo el dedo es como que vibran

saludos


----------

